

How we got 1.400.000 downloads on our app (now 1.5M) - D3lux3
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-we-got-1350000-downloads-our-app-tilen-ga%C5%A1per%C5%A1i%C4%8D?trk=prof-post

======
findyourway
Quite an interesting story. Highly competitive market you got in to tho.

